# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Node #808 Notios

## xaotikos

Έχω γυρίσει από χτες μια 19db stella προς Χρυσούπολη,Πετρούπολη σαν AP με ssid" AWMN_808_Test" (για δοκιμή με davidcas)

Αν πιάσει και κάποιος άλλος ας βάλει μια φωνή (stella είναι αυτή...omni style)  ::  

Προσωρινά του έχω βάλει 10.19.142.50 με 255.255.255.0 οπότε αν συνδεθεί κάποιος βάζει από .51-60.
Επίσης τρέχει ftp με user/pass awmn/awmn για δοκιμές...

To test θα διαρκέσει πολύ λίγο καιρό...όποιος θέλει να του γυρίσω την κεραία κάπου αλλού later...σε 2-3 μέρες που θα ξαναπάω από εκεί

----------

